# Problem running REW: can't load standard profile



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello,

I'm a newbie from Brazil. I'm trying to run REW but it keeps showing a java exception: "Can't load standard profile: GRAY.pf" and after that, the program ends. Is there a work around? Could you help me on that?

Regards,
Felipe


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

What operating system? If you are running Windows and using a third-party theme, try using one of the built-in Windows themes.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Hello JohnM,

I'm running Windows Vista Home Premium, 32bits, and i'm using the windows vista theme.
The problem happens when the initial progress bar at startup shows the message "Generating tool bar". Then the message box indicating a exception during startup appears. See the details bellow. It seems that the program is expecting a GRAY.pf file but it can't find, so it stops the execution. 

Exception during startup

Message:
java.lang.IllegalArgumentException: Can't load standard profile: GRAY.pf
Level:
SEVERE
Stack Trace:
Can't load standard profile: GRAY.pf
java.awt.color.ICC_Profile$2.run(Unknown Source)
java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
java.awt.color.ICC_Profile.getStandardProfile(Unknown Source)
java.awt.color.ICC_Profile.getInstance(Unknown Source)
java.awt.color.ColorSpace.getInstance(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.KA.D(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.KA.setEnabled(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.RA.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.E.C(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.E.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.UA.<init>(Unknown Source)
roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard.main(Unknown Source) 

Best regards,
Felipe


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I just looked in my laptop, which uses the same Vista operating system as you have, and there is the file in question, located in the Java library.

*C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\lib\gray.pf*

Actually it shows in four Java libraries, still there from Java updates. (jre1.6.0_02, jre1.6.0_04, jre1.6.0_05, jre1.6.0_07)

I think you need to reload Java.....

brucek


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you!

I installed the last version of Java SE and now it is running ok!


----------

